# unweaned pigeon with scissor beak



## vantazy (Jun 5, 2003)

i rescued a baby pigeon several days ago. he has a diarrhea with yellow urates and started developing a scissor beak which i noticed today. he's about 2.5 weeks old. i started him on enrotex (baytril). i do not see any signs of canker in the mouth & his weight is good.
i read in an avian medicine pdf that scissor beak is often caused by bacterial, mycotic, parasitic or viral issues in the bird. aside from canker being the issue does anyone know of how to stop this from developing since the bird seems to have some health issues going on? thanks for your help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird? Don't know how to fix the scissor, but there is a reason for the yellow urates. An avian vet could tell you what bacteria or whatever to treat for.
What are you feeding him? How are you feeding?


----------



## vantazy (Jun 5, 2003)

sorry for the delay in replying. i do a lot of bird rescue & the work is relentless. good news on the scissor beak baby. the issue is almost completely resolved. i put the bird on enrotex (enrofloxacin/baytril) for a week & the scissor beak problem was stopped & now that he's grown there is just a little bit of overbite. it looks like getting rid of the infection stopped it from developing, but i also pushed it back to the side when hand feeding & i also tried taping it but this didn't really work at the time... the bird's weaned & doing great. prob will keep him over the winter.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------

